# Suture removal



## dbarker (Apr 1, 2009)

If a patient is seen at an ER and has sutures, then comes to family care to have them removed.....can't the family physician charge for the suture removal since he was not the one who did it to begin with?????


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.physicianspractice.com/index/fuseaction/articles.details/articleID/1201.htm


You'll receive various answers to this question but this works for us.  If a carrier denies our claim, we submit the documentation with an appeal and majority of the time the denial is overturned.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 1, 2009)

The global period excludes services provided by other providers.  If the stitches were placed in the ER and the patient comes to family care to have them removed, then yes you can charge for it (E/M).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 1, 2009)

S0630 also exists; however, I find few carriers that accept this code (for our region).


----------

